# Friends of the 261



## Rail Freak (Jul 28, 2011)

What is this car all about?

Thanx


----------



## GG-1 (Jul 28, 2011)

Rail Freak said:


> What is this car all about?
> 
> Thanx


Aloha

Sorry I don't quite understand your question. is this link what you are referring?


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 28, 2011)

GG-1 said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > What is this car all about?
> ...



I've read posts over the years refering to the Friends of 261's Super Dome. I'm thinking it's a car (private varnish?) that hitches a ride on Amtrak???? I believe rtabern has mentioned it a few times!


----------



## MrFSS (Jul 28, 2011)

Rail Freak said:


> GG-1 said:
> 
> 
> > Rail Freak said:
> ...


And, the link GG-1 gives will tell you all about it.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 28, 2011)

MrFSS said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > GG-1 said:
> ...



I'm having a problem with the link!


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 28, 2011)

Got It,

Thanx


----------



## TVRM610 (Jul 28, 2011)

The friends of the 261 have an AMAZING collection of matching equipment. Just saw most of it at the Train Festival in Rock Island. The super dome is a lovely car, but even better is the completely unique Cedar Rapids tail car. Really nice set-up.


----------



## Ispolkom (Jul 30, 2011)

TVRM610 said:


> The friends of the 261 have an AMAZING collection of matching equipment. Just saw most of it at the Train Festival in Rock Island. The super dome is a lovely car, but even better is the completely unique Cedar Rapids tail car. Really nice set-up.


You're absolutely right. I think that the Cedar Rapids is the finest car that still rides American rails. After three trips with both the Super Dome and the Cedar Rapids, both Mrs. Ispolkom and I have noticed that eventually, everyone ends up in the Cedar Rapids. Even when the beer is in the Super Dome.


----------

